# Some more Warhammerforge: THEODORE BRUCKNER AND REAPER



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Heres a link 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/THEODORE-BRUCKNER-AND-REAPER.html

Theodore Bruckner is a giant of a man, the serving Judicial Champion of Nuln and Countess Emmanuelle’s Headsman. Wielding the ancient sword 'Liarsbane', Bruckner will often take to the field of battle alongside the Iron Companies of Nuln, mounted on the fearsome Demigryph, Reaper, which is perhaps the largest of its kind. 

Theodore Bruckner on Reaper and on Foot is a full resin set, sculpted by Kev White, containing this mighty champion both mounted on his fell Demigryph and on foot. Four different head options are included in this set: two different variations of both a helmeted and bare head, providing a wealth of modelling options.

The Judicial Champion will play a major role in the forthcoming book Tamurkhan: The Throne of Chaos, and to allow you to use this battlefield terror in your games of Warhammer, Alan Bligh has provided these experimental rules as a free download. http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/b/Bruckner.pdf (from the newsletter)


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like this model. May have to get it just for painting.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sold!!!! been waiting for the empire stuff to start appearing


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Maybe its just me.... but that doesn't look like the same model of him we saw at Games Day....


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Model is lovely - didnt like the paint job of him online though as Reaper had googley eyes! 

Cant wait till pay day now so i can order him! He will be a welcome edition to my army!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing looking mini, really like that!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Demigryph looks awesome. *Waits for Demigryph knight units*.

The character on foot is amazing though.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Demigryph looks awesome. *Waits for Demigryph knight units*.


That is actually an awesome idea... Come on GW, don't let us down with the next Empire army book! You promised Demigryph riding knights and armoured bears in the rulebook!

It's an awesome model though, not least because I've been wondering what a Demigryph is since I read the fluff section of the rulebook. And the foot model=Awesome. Seriously, that guy's a frickin' SPACE MARINE. Even says he's a giant...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Brother Arnold said:


> You promised Demigryph riding knights


Amusing image in my head now and Reaper sat on the back of several knights whipping them.

"FORCE ME TO BE A BEAST OF BURDEN! TAKE THIS FOUL HUMAN!"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, I got the exact same picture in my head.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

If only they sold them individually, no real use for the mounted version, but think the model on foot would make a nice mercenary captain for mordheim. Will have to wait for 1 to turn up on ebay


----------

